

_why: "Not all code needs to be a factory, some of it can just be origami." - audionerd
http://rubyforge.org/pipermail/camping-list/2008-May/000719.html

======
audionerd
_“Instead of saying the obfuscation ‘just makes development/releasing harder,’
try saying obfuscation ‘just makes flippancy/esotericism easier.’”_

— _why / [http://rubyforge.org/pipermail/camping-
list/2008-May/000673....](http://rubyforge.org/pipermail/camping-
list/2008-May/000673.html)

~~~
judofyr
It's gone over a year, and I'm still embarrased of how silly that proposal
was.

------
defunkt
This reminds me of my favorite _why quote, paraphrased:

"Camping is magic, plus some other stuff."

(camping is an anagram of magicnp)

~~~
pygy
I'd rather say magicpn ;-) (see potion's source)

------
judofyr
FYI, I'm cleaning up the documentation right now, so we can finally release
this thing. It's taken way too long time when you don't have a guy who says
"okay, release it!"

------
biohacker42
Indeed, but beware:

Origami = art

Factory = work.

Do you want to make money or art?

~~~
varikin
I would rather make art than money. Money is wasted away on details. But art,
oh art, is beautiful. Art can do things that money never can.

~~~
josefresco
Just like money can do things art never will ... boring, ugly, world-changing
things ... which can be very beautiful.

